
Why Is M-Theory the Leading Candidate for Theory of Everything? - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/why-is-m-theory-the-leading-candidate-for-theory-of-everything-20171218/
======
QAPereo
It has produced fascinating models and really useful tools, not to mention
compelling questions, but it’s still mostly not falsifiable in anything like a
foreseeable future, and that is a huuuuuge problem.

